# Tires



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Who here has gotten tires for 17 inch rims? I want to get the Nitto 450's 225/50/17's .Just wondering what else people have gotten and their opinions.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Hey.. that's what I got..  Nitto NT450's .. 225/50/17. They ride real smooth. The only problem I have is that my car is pushing to the left. I had my car aligned, and still the same problem. I am ordering the prokits so maybe that may help.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*235/50/17*

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54983&highlight=235/50/17

While your there, check out snolden's Alty by hitting his
registry link and you'll see how his Michelin's look...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

235's aren't recommended for 17x7s... you'd need a 7.5inch wide wheel, for best fit...

225/50s are the tire I'm going with. I'm considering the 45 series too.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Hey.. that's what I got..  Nitto NT450's .. 225/50/17. They ride real smooth. The only problem I have is that my car is pushing to the left. I had my car aligned, and still the same problem. I am ordering the prokits so maybe that may help. *


Where did you get them? Discount tire? How are they traction wise? do they hook up real good? and rain good?


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I believe the 235/50-17 are spec to a 17x7” wheel and the 235/45-17 are spec to a 17x7.5” wheel. The 235/50-17 are dead on in diameter to the 215/55-17 stock tires.

hope this helps


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

how far out do the 235 stick from the wheel well.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Where did you get them? Discount tire? How are they traction wise? do they hook up real good? and rain good? *


Tim I got them when I got my Blatants from SWA. I have 17X8 rims, so the 225/50's fit quite nicely and they look great. As for traction, they are great. When I first got the tires, my TCS wouldn't kick in b/c they were getting such good traction. As for the inclement weather, they should be fine, I'll just use caution when I drive.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Who here has gotten tires for 17 inch rims? I want to get the Nitto 450's 225/50/17's .Just wondering what else people have gotten and their opinions.
> *


I have that size tire, next time I want 235/50/17, something a little bigger to fill the gap, but i think 235 is like .01 bigger then 225.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *how far out do the 235 stick from the wheel well. *


this be snolden, my 235's work great on the 17x7 stock rim, and the tires are actually inset INTO the wheelwell by about a 1/4-1/2 inch

if you have the money which i didn't, i would recommend buying the 7.5 or 8 inch wide rims

i love my 235/50's and have about 20k miles on them with minimal wear on them


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*oh yeah i forgot*

the Pilot Sports A/S's are great for handling but are not the stickiest tires for launches. I get wheel hop on second gear drops at 40 mph (partly due to the LACK OF AFTERMARKET [email protected]#$%@#$ING SHOCKS but also due to the all season aspect of the tires.

Sean


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I got rims already 17x7 I think I want Nittos


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Tim I got them when I got my Blatants from SWA. I have 17X8 rims, so the 225/50's fit quite nicely and they look great. As for traction, they are great. When I first got the tires, my TCS wouldn't kick in b/c they were getting such good traction. As for the inclement weather, they should be fine, I'll just use caution when I drive. *


Update.. We had our first snow storm.. and the tires handled ok in snow.. not great. We had about 6 inches, and the roads that I had problems on were the unpaved roads. obviously.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

U have a close up pic of the tires?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *U have a close up pic of the tires? *


Click on my "link to my ride".. there's a closeup pic there


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

but with the wheel cranked to see the tread and the car(a front qtr view)


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *but with the wheel cranked to see the tread and the car(a front qtr view) *


TIm.. I'll take a pic this weekend. I know what you mean, and I don't have a pic like that. check out http://www.nittotire.com/tire_nt450_overview.asp for now


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I think they look good


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2002)

Other than the Nitto 225/50/17 and the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 235/50/17, what other tires has anyone gotten?
There has been a lot fo discussion about wheel and tire size, but I need to buy tires soon and am not sure what to get for the stock rims. I obviously want improved handling, but considering my car is a year old and I already need tires, I don't want to go too soft. I want some life out of them. Stock tired have lasted 28,000 and have a bit of life left.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

My Bridgestones will last another year, they are half worn. No good for winter here, that is why I bought winter tires this winter.

I like the Nitto tires and to answer your question , some of the guys were buying Khumos(not sure of the spelling) Tire Rack sells them.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Doesnt it get costly going back and fourth to the tire store to have them change your tires?

Down here it costs $40 bucks just for mount and balance.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Doesnt it get costly going back and fourth to the tire store to have them change your tires?
> 
> Down here it costs $40 bucks just for mount and balance. *


OK, sorry about that, I went through last winter with the origional Bridgestones. This winter they are not good enough tread wise.

Rather then keep changing tires(which is bad for the tires and rims) I purchased four black steel rims and had the snows mounted. They ain`t pretty but they are functional. I can`t post a pic yet, no web site. I use the chrome studs and chrome centre hubs. They are ugly but nice.


----------



## jlmay1107 (Jun 2, 2005)

*I have 20's*



Buddy02 said:


> Who here has gotten tires for 17 inch rims? I want to get the Nitto 450's 225/50/17's .Just wondering what else people have gotten and their opinions.


I have an 04 altima with 20's and it has nitto tires on it, so you should be able to find some tires for 17's


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

You can go 235 if you want to but people who have gotten 235 wide said that it bulges out a little. So 225 would probably be better....


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54983&highlight=235/50/17
> 
> While your there, check out snolden's Alty by hitting his
> registry link and you'll see how his Michelin's look...


Link doesn't work Alex


----------

